# New bling



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

I wanted to see my TM batteries state of charge. Sometimes I boondock with the boat so now I have another way to decide to put the batteries on a charger or not after use.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Always put them on charge after use! 
Nice bling


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

rcbrower said:


> View attachment 145006
> View attachment 145008
> I wanted to see my TM batteries state of charge. Sometimes I boondock with the boat so now I have another way to decide to put the batteries on a charger or not after use.



How about a link to the unit...looks great


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

topnative2 said:


> How about a link to the unit...looks great


This is where I bought the gauge.
https://www.outletpc.com/kp9276-dual-pro-bfgwovr24v-24v-battery-fuel-gauge-wirele.html
They make other types based on your available space and battery monitoring needs. They have an app too that you can check the batteries from your phone.


----------

